# Sassuolo - Inter: 2 ottobre 2021 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

Sassuolo - Inter, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 2 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia. 

Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN e su Sky dalle ore 20:45.

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## kipstar (2 Ottobre 2021)

Partita meno scontata di quel che si crede


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Partita meno scontata di quel che si crede


Speriamo, ma ci credo poco.


----------



## Solo (2 Ottobre 2021)

Si scanseranno alla grande.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

3 punti molto facili per i nerassurdi.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Inter, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 2 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Gara non facile, poi ho notato in queste prime uscite che l'Inter in fase difensiva è molto più vulnerabile dello scorso anno. Partita tutt'altro che scontata, se non la sbloccano subito.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Inter, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 2 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Speriamo in 'sto Scansuolo va


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

bah mi sento che ci lasciano le penne, vediamo....


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2021)

L'inter quest'anno concede parecchio. Basta per i neroverdi, ogni volta che ci sono palle gol. Forza Sassuolo!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Ottobre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'inter quest'anno concede parecchio. Basta per i neroverdi, ogni volta che ci sono palle gol. Forza Sassuolo!


basta segnare*


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Ottobre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Inter, anticipo del sabato. Si gioca il 2 ottobre 2021 alle ore 20:45 presso lo stadio Mapei di Reggio Emilia.
> 
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Mai visto giocare il Sassuolo quest'anno, mentre l'Inter a me da l'impressione di squadra che riesce sempre a sfangarla, anche quando fa schifo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Partita senza storia, non la guarderò.


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2021)

Tripletta di lautaro e doppietta di skriniar e Dzeko, il tutto ovviamente condito da 3/4 assist della turca e trenta sgroppate di barella


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

già gol mangiato da stretcher


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Mai visto giocare il Sassuolo quest'anno, mentre l'Inter a me da l'impressione di squadra che riesce sempre a sfangarla, anche quando fa schifo.


a me danno l'impressione di arrivare dietro ai ladri. verso metà stagione ho il sentore che crolleranno in niente.
qualche infortunio lo piglieranno anche loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

che pollastro skriniar ahahhah


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2021)

bravo Bacardi


----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2021)

La ribaltano come a Firenze.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ottimo perché sembrava toro juve che attaccava solo toro e poi la pagava
Calhanoglu come 1 giocatore in meno grazie Inter e grazie Inzaghi che lascia fuori Dzeko


----------



## kipstar (2 Ottobre 2021)

per me non è una vittoria scontata per l'inter....è ovvio che il sassuolo deve durare 95 minuti....


----------



## kYMERA (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ridicolo Skriniar, non c'è niente.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Paratona di Handanovic. Ora vincono


----------



## Baba (2 Ottobre 2021)

Riusciranno a rimontare pure questa?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Manco è andato a rivederla


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Ottobre 2021)

complimenti all'arbitro. Potevano ritrovarsi sotto 2-0 e con un uomo in meno
forse al var c'era il turco dell'altra sera


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Ottobre 2021)

La var possono anche levarla. Per com'è regolamentata adesso è una barzelletta. Questo era rosso tutta la vita. Lo tocca eccome


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Defrel indegno, ha cercato la simulazione invece di segnare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2021)

Scandaloso che non va al var a vedere. Handanovic graziato


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Defrel indegno, ha cercato la simulazione invece di segnare.


Ha preso il gomito in faccia.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Lo prende col gomito in faccia, poi che Defrel sia ritardato è un altro discorso


----------



## Baba (2 Ottobre 2021)

Io ho visto un replay da dietro e non mi sembrava fallo di Handanovic. Bhooo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ha preso il gomito in faccia.


Per me è stato un contatto molto leggero, non da giustificare il rotolarsi per terra con le mani in faccia.
Un giocatore normale avrebbe dovuto segnare, scarsissimo questo Defrel.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ogni singola partita é indirizzata. É ridicolo guardare la Serie A sul divano nel weekend...sembra la WWE


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Ottobre 2021)

handanovic gli ha volutamente fatto lo sgambetto con la gamba sinistra, altroché. soliti ladri gli indaisti. dopo questa ladrata inutile dire che la ribalteranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Per me era fallo. Tutta la vita. La gomitata, seppur non clamorosa, è evidente.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Cercheranno di raddrizzarla normalmente, senza giocarsi il jolly.

Alle brutte, se proprio costretti, allora premono il pulsantone antipanico, tolgono il turco e arrivano due goals assicurati.


----------



## mil77 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per me era fallo. Tutta la vita. La gomitata, seppur non clamorosa, è evidente.


Ma a parte la gomitata, con la gamba di richiamo lo prende in pieno


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ma la soddisfazione di sentire il bordocampista di TeleDiletta che riferisce di come i compagni di squadra stessero spronando, anche vocalmente, Calhanoglu a farsi dare di più la palla e essere più coinvolto nel gioco?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2021)

Inter presa a pallate


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Probabile che la ribaltano ma al momento Allegri è a -3 dall'Inde


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ma lo state vedendo il grande acquisto Dumfries in fase difensiva che disastro che è? LOL.


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2021)

Turco prima sostituzione e fischiato. Godicchio.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Esce Calhanoglu 
Finita


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Che allenatore Dionisi, non é banale questa mentalità sull'1-0 contro l'Inter. E poi giocano che é una meraviglia. Intanto esce il turco, finita...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2021)

Il messia turco sostituto anche oggi al 55'


----------



## Zenos (2 Ottobre 2021)

Pareggiato geko


----------



## David Gilmour (2 Ottobre 2021)

Eccola lì. Meno di un minuto...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ecco appunto


----------



## Zenos (2 Ottobre 2021)

Che giocatore dzeko


----------



## Simo98 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Incredibile il culo che ha Inzaghi


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Sempre li, anche questi con la metà dei punti che meritano. Straziante.


----------



## marcus1577 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Dzeko o giroud????
Rispondete chi avreste scelto???


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Triple H vs Randy Orton. Ora vediamo se regalano un rigore oppure arriva JBL.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Eccolo il pulsantone antipanico. Tolto il turco, subito goal.


----------



## Simo98 (2 Ottobre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Dzeko o giroud????
> Rispondete chi avreste scelto???


Giroud
Dzeko sembra tornato quello di 25 anni


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2021)

ma possono ribaltare ogni partita ste fecce?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2021)

marcus1577 ha scritto:


> Dzeko o giroud????
> Rispondete chi avreste scelto???


Dzeko , ma col senno di prima


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma possono ribaltare ogni partita ste fecce?


Se devi chiudere il primo tempo 2-0 in 10 no, ma siccome la SerieA é tipo la WWE allora la ribalteranno


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2021)

Fioccano cartellini, oggi non si finisce in 11 contro 11


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Se devi chiudere il primo tempo 2-0 in 10 no, ma siccome la SerieA é tipo la WWE allora la ribalteranno


Ahahahahahha


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2021)

Il premio giusto per chi va ancora in giro con Chiriches, uno che ne combina 5 a partita.


----------



## kYMERA (2 Ottobre 2021)

E anche sto giro ribaltata. Assurdo


----------



## ARKANA (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ma il senso dell intervento di consigli?!?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Ottobre 2021)

e la ribbaltano funccc


----------



## Milanoide (2 Ottobre 2021)

Che picio Consigli


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il premio giusto per chi va ancora in giro con Chirices, uno che ne combina 5 a partita.


Dai, era 2-0 e Inter in 10 al 45esimo. Ma ovviamente quasi non se ne parlerà...solo noi veniamo penalizzati, SEMPRE.


----------



## Ecthelion (2 Ottobre 2021)

Il culo di Inzaghi è veramente una categoria a parte,


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2021)

Handanovic graziato per molto peggio bo poi si lamentano pure degli arbitri sti pezzenti


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Rigore molto generoso


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Ottobre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dai, era 2-0 e Inter in 10 al 45esimo. Ma ovviamente quasi non se ne parlerà...solo noi veniamo penalizzati, SEMPRE.


.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque se tolleri il contatto Handanovic-Defrel, non puoi dare un rigore per un contatto cosi minimo, è semplice.

Detto questo, il Sassuolo poteva e doveva andare sul due a zero, colpa loro.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2021)

Che scontata la Serie A


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Ottobre 2021)

Queste squadrette da oratorio appena subiscono un po' si sciolgono come burro.


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Ottobre 2021)

solo a pensare che inzaghi andrà in tv a dire che hanno meritato di vincere mi viene da vomitare


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Ottobre 2021)

Bah


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2021)

Gli hanno presi a pallate e vincono, incredibile. Pairetto uno di loro


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

che 2 palle sto campionato, vincono sempre tutte. alla fine anche le nostre prestazioni devono essere riviste a questo punto se fanno tutti 3000 punti un motivo ci sarà


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che 2 palle sto campionato, vincono sempre tutte. alla fine anche le nostre prestazioni devono essere riviste a questo punto se fanno tutti 3000 punti un motivo ci sarà


Giochiamo nettamente meglio di molte squadre e siamo più futuribili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che 2 palle sto campionato, vincono sempre tutte. alla fine anche le nostre prestazioni devono essere riviste a questo punto se fanno tutti 3000 punti un motivo ci sarà


Vabbe juve e inter non meritavano certo di vincere oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

inzaghi è proprio perfetto per l'inter, uno sfigato su una panchina di sfigati.


----------



## Theochedeo (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ho visto adesso meglio il fallo di Handanovic. È una cosa raccapricciante che abbiamo fischiato rigore su una cosa decisamente simile nella stessa partita. Settimana nera per noi con gli arbitri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Vabbe juve e inter non meritavano certo di vincere oggi


è vero ma alla fine vincono sempre. scommetto che i tifosi avversari dicono lo stesso delle nostre partite.


----------



## Buciadignho (2 Ottobre 2021)

Che ingiustizia, incredibile. Tra Inter, Atalanta, Roma e Jvuentus hanno raccolto il triplo dei punti che meritano...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Tipica partita dell'Inter, gli basta giocare una mezz'oretta per vincere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Ottobre 2021)

Terza partita di fila che vengono presi a pallate per un'ora e poi vincono. Impressionante


----------



## Nevergiveup (2 Ottobre 2021)

Non gli girerà bene in eterno


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Ottobre 2021)

L'Inter gioca come l'anno scorso, male, con la medesima "filosofia" incentrata sui 3 campioni di difesa, forse è più debole, ma sono convinto che abbia persino più soluzioni davanti: quando ripartono in contropiede sono devastanti. E ce la ritroveremo per le palle fino alla fine. Il campionato italiano è il loro habitat.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ormai é una regola: Esce il turco e loro vincono.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2021)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Non gli girerà bene in eterno


Ma non fa niente, metà classe arbitrale tifa Inter e Juve.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Voglio vedere se almeno si lamenta quel pagliaccio di Carnevali


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che 2 palle sto campionato, vincono sempre tutte. alla fine anche le nostre prestazioni devono essere riviste a questo punto se fanno tutti 3000 punti un motivo ci sarà


Il motivo è abbastanza chiaro,la serie A è un campionato del livello di quelli africani,dove a gennaio ci saranno già le retrocesse e quelle 5-6 lontane da retrocessione e coppe,pertanto tutte le prime faranno un botto di punti come hai detto,ma già da ora,senza aspettare gennaio,si conoscono le squadre che arriveranno a metà classifica e spesso certe squadre giochicchiano già da settembre.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

L'intervento di Consigli è una cosa da far vedere alla scuola calcio. Coraggioso, pulito. Bravissimo!!! E gli viene dato rigore contro, non ho parole. Se al portiere non concediamo nemmeno un contrasto onesto, allora tanto vale legarli ai pali.


----------



## Tsitsipas (2 Ottobre 2021)

Vittoria pesantissima. Grazie anche a qualche episodio fortunato


----------



## Rudi84 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Però ora con la var non possono più giustificare gli arbitri come quando dicevano che dovevano decidere in una frazione di secondo o a velocità normale sembrava un'altra cosa. Ora possono rivedere tutto con calma e se succedono cose come stasera o come a noi con l'atletico è perchè sono di parte e vogliono far vincere quella squadra


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il motivo è abbastanza chiaro,la serie A è un campionato del livello di quelli africani,dove a gennaio ci saranno già le retrocesse e quelle 5-6 lontane da retrocessione e coppe,pertanto tutte le prime faranno un botto di punti come hai detto,ma già da ora,senza aspettare gennaio,si conoscono le squadre che arriveranno a metà classifica e spesso certe squadre giochicchiano già da settembre.


Ed infatti da anni invoco di ridurre le squadre a diciotto, di fare quattro retrocessioni e playout tra quart'ultima e quint'ultima. Cosi di squadre senza obiettivi, ce ne sono forse l'ultima giornata.


----------



## Kaw (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> che 2 palle sto campionato, vincono sempre tutte. alla fine anche le nostre prestazioni devono essere riviste a questo punto se fanno tutti 3000 punti un motivo ci sarà


Abbiamo fatto 79 punti l'anno scorso e per poco finivamo quinti, quando con 80 punti di solito era scudetto quasi certo.
Ormai è così, 80 punti sono il minimo per fare un buon campionato, significa perdere pochi punti, in pratica devi vincere tutte le partite, e poi vedere gli scontri diretti con le famose 7 sorelle. Pur non giocando bene, in un modo o nell'altro queste partite le porti a casa, vedi anche noi con Venezia e Spal.
Io oggi di queste partite non guardo nemmeno il risultato, mio fratello mi diceva che a Torino erano 0-0 e gli ho detto testuale che non c'era nessuna possibilità che la Juve non vincesse in qualche modo, e puntuale è successo. Ho visto che stavano 1-1 a Sassuolo, ho fatto altro. Nessuna sorpresa nel vedere il 2-1 finale.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed infatti da anni invoco di ridurre le squadre a diciotto, di fare quattro retrocessioni e playout tra quart'ultima e quint'ultima. Cosi di squadre senza obiettivi, ce ne sono forse l'ultima giornata.


Bravo,la riduzione a 18 credo arriverà.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'intervento di Consigli è una cosa da far vedere alla scuola calcio. Coraggioso, pulito. Bravissimo!!! E gli viene dato rigore contro, non ho parole. Se al portiere non concediamo nemmeno un contrasto onesto, allora tanto vale legarli ai pali.


Anche per me il rigore non c'era, non capisco cosa abbia fischiato.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria pesantissima. Grazie anche a qualche episodio fortunato


Duplice episodio fortunato. Fosse la prima volta.


----------



## UDG (2 Ottobre 2021)

Pensate ancora che con Dzeko abbiano fatto un passo indietro?


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto 79 punti l'anno scorso e per poco finivamo quinti, quando con 80 punti di solito era scudetto quasi certo.
> Ormai è così, 80 punti sono il minimo per fare un buon campionato, significa perdere pochi punti, in pratica devi vincere tutte le partite, e poi vedere gli scontri diretti con le famose 7 sorelle. Pur non giocando bene, in un modo o nell'altro queste partite le porti a casa, vedi anche noi con Venezia e Spal.
> Io oggi di queste partite non guardo nemmeno il risultato, mio fratello mi diceva che a Torino erano 0-0 e gli ho detto testuale che non c'era nessuna possibilità che la Juve non vincesse in qualche modo, e puntuale è successo. Ho visto che stavano 1-1 a Sassuolo, ho fatto altro. Nessuna sorpresa nel vedere il 2-1 finale.


l'inter questa la perdeva con un arbitraggio onesto, ma non c'è niente da fare in ogni modo le vincono sempre le solite. noi dobbiamo sempre far la corsa sull'atalanta poi vedremo cosa vien fuori.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,la riduzione a 18 credo arriverà.


All'epoca siamo passati a 20 perchè le tivù hanno promesso più soldi. Per tornare a 18 serve che le tivù capiscano che conta la qualità delle partite, non il loro numero. Se per tornare a 18 il prezzo da pagare è perdere soldi di diritti tivù, non succederà mai.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Bravo,la riduzione a 18 credo arriverà.


sarebbe meglio 16


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Pensate ancora che con Dzeko abbiano fatto un passo indietro?


Rispetto a Lukaku? Assolutamente si. Detto ciò hanno fatto la scelta migliore possibile per restare competitivi nel presente.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarebbe meglio 16


Guarda,se parte la superlega e arriva il mondiale ogni 2 anni non sarebbe un'ipotesi da scartare.


----------



## UDG (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'intervento di Consigli è una cosa da far vedere alla scuola calcio. Coraggioso, pulito. Bravissimo!!! E gli viene dato rigore contro, non ho parole. Se al portiere non concediamo nemmeno un contrasto onesto, allora tanto vale legarli ai pali.


Non mi pare sia un intervento pulito, anche perché va proprio a spostare dzeko con il corpo per prendergli la palla. Se fosse stato il contrario eravamo tutti a dire che era rigore netto. Il portiere per me può solamente cercare la palla, non fare certi interventi sul giocatore


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non mi pare sia un intervento pulito, anche perché va proprio a spostare dzeko con il corpo per prendergli la palla. Se fosse stato il contrario eravamo tutti a dire che era rigore netto. Il portiere per me può solamente cercare la palla, non fare certi interventi sul giocatore


Guarda, per come la vedo io bisogna cominciare a ragionare che al portiere il contrasto va consentito. Perchè altrimenti se si vuole non consentire nessun tocco al portiere, allora è tutta la vita fallo pure quello di Handanovic, perchè che se ne voglia Defrel l'ha toccato e la palla no. Per me stasera non era fallo ne l'uno, ne l'altro.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2021)

Partita dove meritavano ampiamente gli 0 punti, ringraziassero Pairetto e Var. Stanno diventando come i ladri, stesso modus operandi.


----------



## UDG (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guarda, per come la vedo io bisogna cominciare a ragionare che al portiere il contrasto va consentito. Perchè altrimenti se si vuole non consentire nessun tocco al portiere, allora è tutta la vita fallo pure quello di Handanovic, perchè che se ne voglia Defrel l'ha toccato e la palla no. Per me stasera non era fallo ne l'uno, ne l'altro.


Se dobbiamo fare il paragone dei due interventi, Handanovic si disinteressa del giocatore, a differenza del portiere del Sassuolo che interviene direttamente sul giocare prima di prendere la palla


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Vittoria pesantissima. Grazie anche a qualche episodio fortunato


fortunato.....sì


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare il paragone dei due interventi, Handanovic si disinteressa del giocatore, a differenza del portiere del Sassuolo che interviene direttamente sul giocare prima di prendere la palla


cavolate, Handanovic a differenza di Consigli è stato più furbo facendo un intervento meno plateale, ma lo prende nettamente a defrel, con il gomito e con la gamba di richiamo, che la sposta ed alza apposta. Vergognoso il Var.
Il rigore invece per l'inter, secondo me ci sta tutto, Consigli, prima sposta Dzeko in maniera non coerente con il suo movimento e poi prende palla, rigore giusto, l'unico dubbio che ho è se l'intervento è iniziato o meno fuori area.


----------



## Jino (2 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se dobbiamo fare il paragone dei due interventi, Handanovic si disinteressa del giocatore, a differenza del portiere del Sassuolo che interviene direttamente sul giocare prima di prendere la palla


Alzare le mani in segno di innocenza di Handanovic, non toglie il tocco su Defrel. Sarà stato furbo, ma non innocente. 

Per me era fallo? NO! Perchè l'attaccante cerca il contrasto, non può essere cosi poco a determinare fallo. Ma penso lo stesso di Consigli, Dzeko allarga la gamba per cercare il tocco del portiere, che di contrasto va comunque a prendersi la palla.


----------



## UDG (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alzare le mani in segno di innocenza di Handanovic, non toglie il tocco su Defrel. Sarà stato furbo, ma non innocente.
> 
> Per me era fallo? NO! Perchè l'attaccante cerca il contrasto, non può essere cosi poco a determinare fallo. Ma penso lo stesso di Consigli, Dzeko allarga la gamba per cercare il tocco del portiere, che di contrasto va comunque a prendersi la palla.


Se consigli non faceva quell'intervento su Dzeko la palla non la prendeva


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Ottobre 2021)

questa è stata un settimana veramente brutta,per gli amanti di questo sport. arbitri sempre piu protagonisti,l'unico sport dove l'arbitro ha un peso determinante. o sei piu forte di tutti e quindi anche delle ingustizie,o vincere è impossibile. noi siamo ancora indietro da questo punto di vista,siamo forti si,ma non abbiamo la malizia ncessaria per bypassare le ingiustizie arbitrali,l'esempio piu fulgido è con l'atletico Madrid,una parttia che potevamo benissimo vincere anche in 10,ma abbiamo subito troppo il contraccolpo psicologico


----------



## Giofa (2 Ottobre 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Alzare le mani in segno di innocenza di Handanovic, non toglie il tocco su Defrel. Sarà stato furbo, ma non innocente.
> 
> Per me era fallo? NO! Perchè l'attaccante cerca il contrasto, non può essere cosi poco a determinare fallo. Ma penso lo stesso di Consigli, Dzeko allarga la gamba per cercare il tocco del portiere, che di contrasto va comunque a prendersi la palla.


Il portiere uscendo corre il rischio, se prende la palla bravo lui, se crea danno è fallo. Quello di Handanovic è clamorosamente fallo col gomito ma ancora di più col piede. In 10 la partita cambia, quindi il rigore per l’Inter non sarebbe esistito. Rigore che ci sta anche se io ho il dubbio che fosse in area


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Ottobre 2021)

Ladri


----------



## bmb (3 Ottobre 2021)

Ma solo a me l'intervento di Consigli sembra iniziare abbondantemente fuori area?


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Ma le 30 pag per Dumfries? Non credo fossero giustificate.


----------



## kipstar (3 Ottobre 2021)

c'era l'espulsione per il portiere andanovic

imho.


----------



## koti (3 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma le 30 pag per Dumfries? Non credo fossero giustificate.


Sarà per quelle due partite buone all'europeo, per lo stesso motivo ricordo i fanatismi per Joao Mario e Pjaca.

Lo dissi subito che era un colosso scarso tecnicamente, simile ad un Hateboer dell'Atalanta. Buono ma non eccelso, lontano anni luce da Hakimi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma le 30 pag per Dumfries? Non credo fossero giustificate.


in quelle pagine si diceva che dumfries costa quanto florenzi, se ricordo bene. 
e se era così, perchè non mi ricordo, si... erano giustificate.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Ottobre 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma le 30 pag per Dumfries? Non credo fossero giustificate.


Lascia perdere ahah, sono andato a rileggere i deliri e c'é da piegarsi dalle risate. Anche il thread "Juve aumento di capitale da 400M" fece strage, poi si é visto. Ancora da testare "Roma: Mourinho nuovo allenatore" e "Roma: preso Abraham" , con commenti tipo "Eh, ora spaccano e comprano tutti" oppure "Abraham é fortissimo, ma noi andiamo in giro con 40enni o giocatorini". Bohhhh


----------



## Tsitsipas (3 Ottobre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> in quelle pagine si diceva che dumfries costa quanto florenzi, se ricordo bene.
> e se era così, perchè non mi ricordo, si... erano giustificate.


credimi, te lo dice uno che lo vede giocare sempre: darmian è meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Ottobre 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> credimi, te lo dice uno che lo vede giocare sempre: darmian è meglio


il punto è che tu puoi vederli giocare.
noi i nostri non possiamo vederli giocare perchè sono in infermeria.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Ottobre 2021)

Stavano vincendo 1 a 0 quello del Sassuolo se non sbaglio, quando Handanovic andava espulso.
Non ha senso commentare questa partita, perché è stata palesemente falsata. Fine.


----------

